# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Algún mago disponible para curso de magia infantil (Barcelona Poblenou)

## DavidAlvira

Hola a todos, estamos preparando actividades en una sala en Poblenou para el próximo trimestre y entre ellas queremos ofertar dos cursos infantiles de introducción a la magia (uno de 7/8 a 11 años y otro de 11/12 a 15 años)

Si hay algún mago interesado en impartirlos que contacte conmigo en el email david@davidalvira.com o al teléfono 617091714

Muchas graciassssss  :Smile1:

----------


## DavidAlvira

De verdad nadie conoce ningún mago que pueda estar interesado?

----------


## ignoto

Pregunta en la SEI.
Ellos te indicarán.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

para cuando

----------

